# Before and After Substrate change



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok so i have been wanting to change my substrate from larger gravel to something more viable for plants. My buddy recomended this eco complete susbstrate for planted aquarium. It was fairly expensive but well worth it. Along with the new substrate capable of handeling new plants i added some more plants.

Before

















After


























Total the switch took me 3 hours and no fish were harmed. I thought i lost my snail but he poped back up in the tank the next day. I took my filter off and attached it to a bucket, took out the plants that were in the gravel, trimmed them, got rid of what was dead and put them in the bucket with the fish. The filters stayed on the entire time. When i first put the new substrate in the water was black but in about 3 minutes it was crystal clear. I kept about 75% of the original water and did a 25% change. Tell me what u guys think. I wish i had a better camera.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks better, but add a bunch more plants and then it would look great. And be a healthier tank.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Might be hard to see but there are 4 rooted plants, 1 fern and 5 patches of grass. Im thinking maybe some moss. Im hoping the grass spreads if not ill plant some more but for now its seems to be working out great.


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

That looks really good! 

I'm starting a substrate change either today or tomorrow in my 29 and 10 gallon tanks with Fluorite. Eeeeep. Biiiig job!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You should try it in a 220, I'm considering changing out substrate in it.


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh boy, I do NOT want to think about it. I just finished washing one bag full and getting it into the 10 gal. It's taken me a few hours and the water is STILL cloudy. I'm just going to have to wait to turn the filter back on tomorrow when it settles back down a bit. 

Thankfully I don't have any fish that need to go back into it tonight. :fish5:


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

looks good.

I use 1" peat moss with 1" play sand then 1" of pc select (or gravel) on my systems. inexpensive and works great.

my .02


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I used to use Mineralized Top Soil and regular gravel on top. Grew plants very well, but clouds the water instantly when moving plants. Got fustrated and moved to Eco-Complete. Works extremely well also. My current tank in my sig has plants grown in Eco *


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah the eco complete is a little expensive but really worth it becuase its "pour and play" and i like the way it looks


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have to wash the eco-complete?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I didnt, it came in the bag wet. The bags are supposed to be sealed to hold the moisture in if they arent than find another bag.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*No didnt wash. You dont have to.*


----------

